# Offset with vertical chamber.



## Newbster3000 (Apr 17, 2021)

Hello all! I’ve been using offset for sometime now and had the opportunity to purchase a used smoker with a chamber. It’s a old Brinkmann when they were built with 1/4 in steel. Any advice is greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## mcokevin (Apr 17, 2021)

The rust on that makes me hurt, but if it’s 1/4” steel it’s probably ok.  Do you know somewhere you can have that rust sandblasted away and the surface refinished?  should be good for years with some  TLC.


----------



## Newbster3000 (Apr 17, 2021)

mcokevin said:


> The rust on that makes me hurt, but if it’s 1/4” steel it’s probably ok.  Do you know somewhere you can have that rust sandblasted away and the surface refinished?  should be good for years with some  TLC.


Yeah it’s a lot but I think I can use DA sander then use some canola on it when it’s hot.  I will post a update picture after reconditioning.


----------

